# What sample libraries were used to score “The Last Jedi”?



## Desire Inspires (Nov 16, 2017)

I think I hear some Spitfire samples in the trailer.


----------



## resound (Nov 16, 2017)

I think John Williams only uses VSL.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 16, 2017)

resound said:


> I think John Williams only uses VSL.



Who is John Williams?


----------



## Vehrka (Nov 16, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Who is John Williams?



Wait...seriously?


----------



## resound (Nov 16, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Who is John Williams?


He's, like, the top composer at Bleeding Fingers, or something.


----------



## jonathanprice (Nov 16, 2017)

resound said:


> He's, like, the top composer at Bleeding Fingers, or something.



For pete sake, he's probably the most famous virtuosic classical guitar player on the planet.


----------



## CT (Nov 16, 2017)

Does he write epic orchestral songs full of feels?


----------



## Pincel (Nov 16, 2017)

resound said:


> He's, like, the top composer at Bleeding Fingers, or something.


ahaha priceless! xD


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 16, 2017)

I hear John Williams has only used EWQL Symphonic Orchestra for every piece he's ever written.


----------



## Oliver (Nov 17, 2017)

no he uses only Peter Siedlaczek samples from the 90ies...


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 17, 2017)

Listen closer:


----------



## Jaap (Nov 17, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Who is John Williams?



https://www.rtlnieuws.nl/boulevard/laatste-videos-boulevard/john-williams-in-het-nauw


----------



## ctsai89 (Nov 17, 2017)

I doubt it's John Williams in the trailers. Isn't it always someone who's not creditted as the composer of the film doing the trailer's music?


----------



## mouse (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm surprised nobody has figured out the desire Inspires is a troll yet...


----------



## rottoy (Nov 17, 2017)

Whenever John Williams uses samples, it's all Randy Kerber playing every instrument of the orchestra.


----------



## I like music (Nov 17, 2017)

I think he writes squiggles on a piece of paper, and then an orchestra plays the squiggles. They record the players playing those squiggles and sample it for a few minutes ... and there you have it.


----------



## erica-grace (Nov 19, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Who is John Williams?


----------



## erica-grace (Nov 19, 2017)

Vehrka said:


> Wait...seriously?



I am sure he wasn't serious!



resound said:


> He's, like, the top composer at Bleeding Fingers, or something.


----------



## fiestared (Nov 19, 2017)

erica-grace said:


>



Superb version !


----------



## karelpsota (Nov 19, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Listen closer:




By the way, that was done by a team of in-house trailer composers at Disney. It was not John Williams.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 19, 2017)

JW does use preprogrammed keyboard synths on his scores. However it's very unobstrusive, supportive and subtle most of the time. It's like he's adding an auxiliary instrument between the woodwinds and percussion for additional color purposes. Whereas the way most composers today use synths, it's like they've replaced the entire woodwind department with synths for color purposes.


----------



## ctsai89 (Nov 19, 2017)

erica-grace said:


>




WOW didn't know he played the guitar and didn't know he was already bald that early in life. HAHA


----------



## chillbot (Nov 20, 2017)

FREE SKYY38!!!!

I need him in this thread pls.


----------



## resound (Nov 20, 2017)

chillbot said:


> FREE SKYY38!!!!
> 
> I need him in this thread pls.


We NEED him in THIS thread!


----------



## rpaillot (Nov 20, 2017)

karelpsota said:


> By the way, that was done by a team of in-house trailer composers at Disney. It was not John Williams.



Frankly I much preferred ( and i'm sure many people) the work of Ursine Vulpine and co for SW7 and SW8 teaser. Orchestral arrangements were better , the writing was more inspired , and also performed by an orchestra ( in L.A or London, I don't remember exactly)

Now this trailer music.. wow, fortunately they used JW themes so it still sounds decent,but it's not how it should sound, we're talking about SW and a theatrical trailer here :D. Listen to those strings staccatos , yiiiiiiikkk 
Really disappointed.


----------



## Blakus (Nov 20, 2017)

rpaillot said:


> Frankly I much preferred ( and i'm sure many people) the work of Ursine Vulpine and co for SW7 and SW8 teaser. Orchestral arrangements were better , the writing was more inspired , and also performed by an orchestra ( in L.A or London, I don't remember exactly)
> 
> Now this trailer music.. wow, fortunately they used JW themes so it still sounds decent,but it's not how it should sound, we're talking about SW and a theatrical trailer here :D. Listen to those strings staccatos , yiiiiiiikkk
> Really disappointed.


Totally agreed, same thoughts that I had.


----------



## blougui (Nov 20, 2017)

Ok, you've done your own trailer track...


----------



## NoamL (Nov 20, 2017)

Unjokingly, they should hire him.

He did a different SW track a couple years ago, can’t link I’m on mobile. It was top notch.

I liked the very first TFA trailer (the “who are you” one) despite the arguments of one VIC user that it was trash (speaking of a troll reunion...)


----------



## NoamL (Nov 20, 2017)

Also if y’all like “real” Star Wars music then you MUST check out Gordy Haab’s score to Battlefront. It’s 10/10


----------



## Consona (Nov 29, 2017)

karelpsota said:


> By the way, that was done by a team of in-house trailer composers at Disney. It was not John Williams.


I think it's obvious from the music itself.


----------



## Atarion Music (Feb 6, 2018)

Desire Inspires said:


> Who is John Williams?


I would think every pro composer, semi pro composer heck even bedroom composer knows at least his name. A few may not bond with the music but the name, You Must've heard the name. Lol


----------



## resound (Feb 6, 2018)

Atarion Music said:


> I would think every pro composer, semi pro composer heck even bedroom composer knows at least his name. A few may not bond with the music but the name, You Must've heard the name. Lol


Doesn't ring a bell.


----------

